# Interruptor electronico.



## Maurilajo (Jul 20, 2010)

Hola a todos!, es mi primera consulta en este foro. Mi problema es el siguiente quiero construir un interruptor electronico, el cual cumpla la siguiente funcion: Necesito que cuando le aplique una diferencia de potencial de 9,6 voltios maximo, el interruptor se cierre y permita alimentar un motor con una fuente de 12 voltios. Los 9,6 voltios solo pueden ser usados como señal, esa es mi condicion. Tengo varias ideas pero quisiera conocer opiniones y consejos, para hacer un circuito lo mas simple posible, muchas gracias!


----------



## FriedChip (Jul 20, 2010)

Expon tus ideas, si es 0 o 9,6 voltios puedes atacar a un relé. Nose exactamente a que te refieres con eso de tratarlo como una señal.


----------



## Maurilajo (Jul 20, 2010)

No, no quiero usar un rele, porque el sistema al que quiero acoplar el interruptor tiene muchas vibraciones, seria ideal algo con un tiristor o similar. Quiero aclarar que soy un reciente aficionado a la electronica.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 20, 2010)

Si el motor es de CC no puedes emplear SCR ya que te sería muy complicado el "Apagado".
Si podrías aplicar un MOSFET.

¿ Y tus ideas ?


----------



## zotoro (Ago 11, 2010)

Hola, yo estoy buscando algo similar. Me explico. Es un sistema de carga de baterías. A partir de una fuente de 12 V trato de cargar unas baterías. Mi intención es que cuando la tensión de la fuente caiga a 11 V el circuito se corte. En caso de que vuelva a tener 12 V, el circuito se cierre y siga la carga de baterías. Me sirve un circuito básico con algún tiristor. Estariamos hablando de corriente de 8 A. ¿Alguien me podría dar una idea? Gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 11, 2010)

Si no te explicas mejor, no.

Con operacionales puedes hacer fácilmente circuitos de desconexión por sobrecorriente o por baja tensión pero me gustaría que aclarases la pregunta.


----------



## zotoro (Ago 11, 2010)

A ver si ahora me explico mejor.

Tengo una salida Vout de 12 V en continua. A esta, está conectada una batería que ha de cargarse. Lo que busco, es el modo de conseguir que cuando Vout sea 11 V o menor, el circuito se abra, cortando así la carga de la batería. Si Vout vuelve a ser 12 V, el circuito debería cerrarse para continuar la carga.

Espero que así quede más claro. Muchas gracias!


----------



## Scooter (Ago 11, 2010)

Regular, solo vas a conseguir un bonito oscilador; en cuanto desconectes la tensión va a subir a la tensión de vacío con lo que inmediatamente se volverá a conectar y volverá a caer a 11V y se volverá a desconectar...

Creo que mejor será un regulador /limitador de intensidad.


----------



## alfonsoj2021 (Ago 11, 2010)

quizas esto te sirva

interfaces para todo uso

Circuitos siempre vigentes para los experimentadores. Permite que con  una debil señal se controle un dispositivo mayor y a otro voltaje.

Si tiene un BJT de tipo NPN ó PNP no importa ya que hay diferentes configuraciones mostradas para usar en los experimentos.

Los montajes darlington tienen un beta de 2000 ó más dependiendo de la ganancia individual de los transistores utilizados.

La interface con el buffer CD4050 es una retardadora de milisegundos para circuitos digitale







*Ejemplo de diseño de interruptor o switch con transistor bipolar*


Para calcular el valor de Rb (resistencia                de base) que se utilizará para que el circuito funcione como                un interruptor (conectar y esconectar un voltaje                de 12 voltios en *A*). Ver el diagrama.
               Los datos que tenemos son:
  			 - Voltaje de alimentación = 12 V
              - Bombillo                (foco) 12V, 1.2W
              - B (beta) mínimo del *transistor* es: 200
*Transistor en saturación*

  			 Para obtener Ic se sigue el siguiente procedimiento:
               De la fórmula de Potencia: Potencia del bombillo = P = VxI.
               Despejando I se obtiene:	I = Ic = P/V = 1.2 watts / 12 voltios = 100 mA
                           Se escoge el B (beta) menor (200) para asegurar de que el *transistor*                se sature.
               La corriente                de base es: Ib = Ic/B = 100 mA/200 = 0.5 mA.
               Esta es la corriente de base necesaria para que el *transistor* se sature y encienda el bombillo.




               Para calcular Rb se hace una malla en el circuito de la base: 12 V = Rb x Ib – Vbe
               Rb = (12–0.7)/Ib = 11.3 V/0.5 mA = 2260 ohmios. Para efectos prácticos Rb = 2.2 Kohms
  			 Nota: Vbe = 0.7 Voltios aproximadamente en un *transistor* de silicio.
*Transistor en corte*

               Para que el bombillo se apague, basta que la corriente (Ic) que                pase a través de él sea cero. Para lograrlo se hace que la corriente                de base Ib sea cero (Ic = BxIb), poniendo el voltaje que alimenta                el circuito de la base en cero (0 Voltios)***


----------



## jol45 (Ago 11, 2010)

Hola.

Si la nesecidad es que la bateria NO entrege corriente al cargador cuando este baje el voltaje, solo se nesecita un diodo.

Saludos


----------



## bomberoboris (Ago 14, 2010)

tengo una instalacion a led en mi casa de 4.5volts, si se corta la luz tengo que darla en la puerta, allá le tengo el interruptor. Pero quiero hacer un circuito que al cortarse la luz de la casa (suministro eléctrico) que se prendan automáticamente. He navegado en la web pero no encuentro ninguno.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 15, 2010)

¿Y eso que relación tiene con este hilo?
Pones un relé y listo, mas sencillo no puede ser.
Un relé de 110 ó 230V según sea tu caso, por el contacto normalmente cerrado enciende los leds.


----------



## alfonsoj2021 (Ago 15, 2010)




----------



## bomberoboris (Ago 15, 2010)

Tán facil como el relé no hay, no se me había ocurrido, ya que no tengo tantas piezas como para hacer el circuito anterior, busqué y no encontré el 7806,2n3904 ni el 100nf, gracias de todos modos


----------

